
UFC (Live Event Tomorrow) Wants You to Watch Brawls, Not Its $5B Lawsuit - tren-hard
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2020-05-08/as-ufc-pushes-may-mma-event-fighters-say-deals-are-getting-worse
======
abdulerd
I m so excited about the Tony ferguson

